

Child robot with biomimetic body (video) - mhb
http://www.yougottaseethisvideo.com/2007/06/creepy-japanese-child-robot-cb2.html

======
mhb
Another video:
[http://www.reuters.com/news/video?videoId=61204&videoCha...](http://www.reuters.com/news/video?videoId=61204&videoChannel=6)

